# Raw steel maintenance



## Mcleanmitch205 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello everybody,  I’m having an offset built for me and I’m going with the raw steel finish instead of powder coat.  I like the look better.  I know there is maintenance required and curious if anybody has suggestions for maintaining the raw look or even adding a Patina of some kind.   I like the rusty look as well because I have plenty of old rusty things in my yard so it will fit right in.  Basically just looking for any insight Or knowledge you might have.  Thank you


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2020)

Don't do anything to it and you'll have your rusty look.


----------



## Mcleanmitch205 (Jun 7, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Don't do anything to it and you'll have your rusty look.


Ok, but won’t the rust eventually eat through it? It’s 3/16 steel I believe which is a decent thickness.  I still want this thing to last forever and not become a victim to too much rust


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2020)

I think the only way to prevent rust would be some type of high temp paint, maybe someone with more knowledge will jump in.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 7, 2020)

I'd be interested in seeing what the manufacturer is calling a "raw steel finish".  In particular how they will clean it before it goes out the door.  Options are light brush blast, wire wheel or chemical cleaning.  Some chemicals will actually accelerate the rust or patina process.  

Steel plate and pipe have a mill finish, mill markings and can have some mill scale depending on it's grade.  At every location where pieces are welded and/or  ground will change that finish and rust will be introduced a little differently.  This is why I'm interested in the cleaning process. A rust patina is basically a reaction between steel and moisture over time. Early on, when younger rust is forming it will rub off but as the oxidation process continues it looks rusty but it won't rub off.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 7, 2020)

The best way I know to apply a patina is to soak the metal in hot vinegar, but that's pretty hard to do with a whole smoker.  Sorry.
Gary


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jun 7, 2020)

Rustoleum makes 2000 degree clear paint.  There’s also VHT flame proof satin clear header paint I used on some Chevy exhaust manifolds year ago.


----------



## Mcleanmitch205 (Jun 7, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I'd be interested in seeing what the manufacturer is calling a "raw steel finish".  In particular how they will clean it before it goes out the door.  Options are light brush blast, wire wheel or chemical cleaning.  Some chemicals will actually accelerate the rust or patina process.
> 
> Steel plate and pipe have a mill finish, mill markings and can have some mill scale depending on it's grade.  At every location where pieces are welded and/or  ground will change that finish and rust will be introduced a little differently.  This is why I'm interested in the cleaning process. A rust patina is basically a reaction between steel and moisture over time. Early on, when younger rust is forming it will rub off but as the oxidation process continues it looks rusty but it won't rub off.


Well the manufacturer is just some guy I met that has made a few in the past.  I have inspected his previous work and he’s pretty good.  With that being said, by raw I mean just steel straight from the factory.  So basically just bare steel welded together.


----------



## bandit51 (Jun 8, 2020)

Try brushing it with phosphoric acid. That will take care of any rust!


----------



## Weaversbbq (Jan 29, 2021)

Spray outside  with cooking oil  ...


----------

